# really right stuff ultra light bullhead



## wickidwombat (Nov 15, 2013)

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=BH-25-LR&type=3&eq=&desc=BH-25-LR%3a-Ultra-light-ballhead-with-LR&key=it

I'm looking at getting one of these tiny guys for a set of very small portable tripod legs i got 
just wondering if anyone has one? and thoughts on how well it works? load capacity etc
biggest rig that it will take will be a 5D with L bracket and 16-35 or maybe a 135L
possibly might use a 70-200 on it but not planning to regularly

also looking at the slightly larger BH30 as it has pano ability where as the 25 doesn't

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=BH-30-LR&type=3&eq=&desc=BH-30-LR%3a-Compact-ballhead-with-LR&key=it

also i don't use any lever clamp style head at the moment, all mine are screw knob type is the lever clamp style better / worth the extra cash?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

> really right stuff ultra light *bullhead*



Watch out for the horns!! 

I have the BH-30 LR, works great. Will hold my 600 II, although I don't use it for that. I do routinely use it with a big white zoom (70-200/2.8, 28-300, 100-400) and 1D X, does great.

I like the lever clamps, fast and secure.


----------



## eli452 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a BH-25. Works great (as all RRS products)


----------



## Eldar (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought the Gitzo GK1580TQR5, including the totally useless Gitzo ballhead. That was the most compact (usable) tripod I could find for travel. I later (threw away the Gitzo head and) added the RRS BH-30 ballhead. I did not go for the smallest head, because I wanted a panning function. Very often when I travel I do multiple shots for stiching. That is close to impossible to do properly, unless your head have a pan function. If you don't need that, I'm sure you'll be happy with the BH-25.

Some say that the BH-30 is to big fot that tiny tripod, but that is not correct. The only issue being that one of the legs is less than 1cm off its optimal position when folded. I highly recommend this combination, provided you don't load it with anything bigger than the 70-200 f2.8L IS II.


----------

